# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  ::+:[معاً في حب الحسين]:+::

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام على الحسين

وعلى علي ابن الحسين

وعلى اولاد الحسين

وعلى اصحاب الحسين

عظم الله لك الأجر ياسيدي ويامولاي ياصاحب الزمان

بهذا المصاب الجلل والفاجعه العظيمه والذكرى الأليمه

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم اخواني واخواتي 

تمر ذكرى عاشوراء وتستيقظ الجراح في قلب كل محب

ولأنها تلامس قلوبنا جميعا وتؤلمها 

احببت ان اخبركم ان الشبكه في صدد الاعداد لعمل مطويات

عن عاشوراء الحسين عليه السلام وبأذن الله سنقوم بتوزيعها

فبروح التعاون اللتي عهدناها منكم وبالحب الحسيني

الذي يجمعنا والألم العاشورائي الذي يدمي قلوبنا

اوجه لكم الدعوه لكل من يرغب في المشاركه

ودمتم بخير 

ملحوظه :

احب ان اضيف شيء ..

نرجو ممن يشارك ان تكون مشاركته من وحي قلمه وجهده الخاص

والا تكون منقوله .. والامر متروك لكم في كيفية المشاركه 

ان احببتم كتابتها هنا واضافتها للموضوع وان اردتم ارسالها لنا عبر بريد الشبكه

ولرسالها عبر بريد الشبكة استخدم العنوان التالي :

http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/sendmessage.php

وحط على الخيار الرابع .. آخر .. واكتب عنوان الموضوع وارفق لنا الملف مكتوباً بالورد او مكتوباً في الرسالة

.. وفقتم لكل خير

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أهلاً أخي الغالي شبكة الناصرة 

دائماً تفاجأنا بالجديد 

أخي شبكة الناصرة عندي سؤال 

واذا احب حط الموضوع يكتب اسمه الحقيقي لو كيف السالفه 

يعني الحين معقوله اكتب حق الحسين واكتب  بقلم أمير العاشقين 

مو معقوله يالغالي 

عساك على القوة يارب 

وانشالله راح تشوف موضوعي 

بس راح اكتب اسمي الحقيقي يالغالي 


أوكي 

عساك على القوة يار ب

أخوك 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عزيزي ... أمير العاشقين ..

طبعاً المواضيع سوف تنشر بإسم الشبكة .. 

ولكن كل من يرغب بكتابة اسمه الحقيقي تحت موضوعه .. له الخيار بذالك ..

ويجب ارسال موضوعه على بريد الشبكة للاحتفاظ على خصوصياته .. 

لكم جميعاً الخيار في ذالك ..

موفقين بإذن الله ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أها الحمد الله  اوكي اخوي اا ماراح احطه بالمنتدى ولا راح ارسله بالشبكة راح اعطيك الموضوع لين شفتك اوكي حبيبي 

يسلموا على الجهود المبدوله اخوي 

عساك على القوة يارب 

اخاك في الله 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## الشفاف

اخي العزيز / شبكة الناصرة
عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب الحسين ( ع ) 
واشكرك من اعماق قلبي على هذا المجهود العظيم
الذي تقوم به لخدمة عشاق الحسين ( ع ) نعم احيوا امرنا
رحم الله من احيا امرنا جعلك الله من خدام الإمام الحسين ( ع )
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ابوعلوي

عظم الله اجورناو اجوركم بمصاب الحسين ( ع ) 
واشكرك من اعماق قلبي على هذا المجهود العظيم
الذي تقوم به لخدمة عشاق الحسين ( ع ) نعم احيوا امرنا
رحم الله من احيا امرنا جعلك الله من خدام الإمام الحسين ( ع )
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## خادم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصائب عاشوراء التي لانستطيع احائها ولانستطيع أن ن نقول مصيبة عاشوراء لأنها مصائب لاتحصى ولاتعد.ساعدك الله يامظلوم كيف استطعت ان تحتمل ماجرى وتصبر على كل ماجرى وساعدنا الله على احتمال مصائبكم لأنها تدمي قلوبنا وتتركنا مع الحسرة أننا لم نكن معكم فأنتم قادتنا وساتدنا وأهل بيت النبوة عليكم السلام.
أنت الجبيل الراسخ الذي ثبت قواعد الدين بصبره في كربلاء وأنت الاسم الذي تخلد في القلوب بدمه.
لقد زرعت فينا البطولة والفداء وجعلت منا احرارا نضحي للدين ونفديه بدمائنا,فأنت قائدنا وسيدنا ونحن أتباعك الذين لا نتأخر عن تنفيذ أمرك.
أسألكم الدعاء
خادم الحسين وخادم لخدامه

----------


## ghazooi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام علي الحسين وعلي علي ابن الحسين وعلي اولاد الحسين وعلي اصحاب الحسين
والسلام علي احباب الحسين
ماشاء الله علي عشاق اباعبدالله اللهم ذوبنا في حبك كما ذاب في حبك محمد وآل محمد
حتي بلغو من هذا الكم الهائل من البشر بعشهم الي نبيك وآله عليه وعليهم السلام
حتي بذكرك ياحسين تفز القلوب من الاحشاء بشوق ولهفة بك ياأباعبدالله الحسين

مأجورين

----------


## أبوالحسين

اللهم اجعلني مع الحسين في جنات ونهر 0

----------


## عادل عبد السيد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فارس الأحلام

يعطيك ألف العافية

----------


## عادل عبد السيد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صعب انساك

[]السلام على الاجساد العاريات 0السلام على اصحاب الرؤوس المقطعات0 السلام على المذبوح الظمان بجنب الفرات0 السلامم على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين

----------


## فارس الأحلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصائب عاشوراء التي لانستطيع احائها ولانستطيع أن ن نقول مصيبة عاشوراء لأنها مصائب لاتحصى ولاتعد.ساعدك الله يامظلوم كيف استطعت ان تحتمل ماجرى وتصبر على كل ماجرى وساعدنا الله على احتمال مصائبكم لأنها تدمي قلوبنا وتتركنا مع الحسرة أننا لم نكن معكم فأنتم قادتنا وساتدنا وأهل بيت النبوة عليكم السلام.
أنت الجبيل الراسخ الذي ثبت قواعد الدين بصبره في كربلاء وأنت الاسم الذي تخلد في القلوب بدمه.
لقد زرعت فينا البطولة والفداء وجعلت منا احرارا نضحي للدين ونفديه بدمائنا,فأنت قائدنا وسيدنا ونحن أتباعك الذين لا نتأخر عن تنفيذ أمرك.
أسألكم الدعاء
خادم الحسين وخادم لخدامه

----------


## العنود

اشكرك اخوي على الموضوع
واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان 
اعمالك******
ونرجو الله ان يجمعنا معهم
في يوم المعاد 
ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق 
مع اعذب التحيات     العنود

----------


## اسير الحلو

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع  :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الولاية

يا أبا عبد الله ....

يا حسين ... يا غريب ... يا شهيد .. يا عطشان ...

من يعزيني بمصابك ... من يعزيني والكل مفجوع بمصابك ... الكل يريد

تعزيه .. انا ... من تصرخ ... آه ... وتصل آهاتي إلى حر الرمضاء ... الى

تلك البلد .. تلك .. كرب و بلاء.... هناك منعوني من الماء .. هناك قتلوني

هناك مزقوني ... هناك قتلوا أنصاري .. هناك قطعو كفوفي .. هناك صوبوا

عيني .. هناك قتلو طفلي .. هناك حرقوا خيامي ... هناك شردوا عيالي

من من سيجيرني .. من سينصرني ... بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مولاي ... أصيح حــســـيـــــن ... بعد ان عاش حسين داخلي وصار يكبر 

واصبح دمه يجري في عروقي لا رمال كربلاء ... 

حسين انا من يعزيني ؟؟؟

آجركم الله أخواني جميعا بهذه الفاجعة 

مأجورين

----------


## علي عبد الباري

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين.. السلام على الحسين المذبوح بكربلاء السلام على الجسم السليب السلام على كل الشيب الخضيب.. .والسلام على قمر العشيره ابو الفضل العباس ... والسلام على علي ابن الحسين ... والسلام على ام المصائب زينب ...والسلام على أولاد الحسين ...والسلام على اصحاب الحسين ... وعظم الله لكم الاجر في مصاب عاشوراء .... والله لن أنساك ياحبيبي ياحسين

----------


## جــــــود

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين.. السلام على الحسين المذبوح بكربلاء السلام على الجسم السليب السلام على كل الشيب الخضيب.. .والسلام على قمر العشيره ابو الفضل العباس ... والسلام على علي ابن الحسين ... والسلام على ام المصائب زينب ...والسلام على أولاد الحسين ...والسلام على اصحاب الحسين ... وعظم الله لكم الاجر في مصاب عاشوراء .... والله لن أنساك ياحبيبي ياحسين

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*يعطيك العافية على الكلمات الحسينية* 

*تسلم يمناك ويعطيك العافية*

*و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك*

*و ننتظر الجديد . . .*

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## مصطفى الرسام

جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين على مشاركاتكم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم*

*عساك على القوة أخوي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصائب عاشوراء التي لانستطيع احائها ولانستطيع أن ن نقول مصيبة عاشوراء لأنها مصائب لاتحصى ولاتعد.ساعدك الله يامظلوم كيف استطعت ان تحتمل ماجرى وتصبر على كل ماجرى وساعدنا الله على احتمال مصائبكم لأنها تدمي قلوبنا وتتركنا مع الحسرة أننا لم نكن معكم فأنتم قادتنا وساتدنا وأهل بيت النبوة عليكم السلام.
أنت الجبيل الراسخ الذي ثبت قواعد الدين بصبره في كربلاء وأنت الاسم الذي تخلد في القلوب بدمه.
لقد زرعت فينا البطولة والفداء وجعلت منا احرارا نضحي للدين ونفديه بدمائنا,فأنت قائدنا وسيدنا ونحن أتباعك الذين لا نتأخر عن تنفيذ أمرك.
أسألكم الدعاء 
خادمه الحسين وخادمه لخدامه

----------

